# 240 acceleration hesitation



## kissmeimjwsh (Aug 10, 2006)

hey
i have an 89 240sx with about 500 miles on a half rebuild..new top end old bottom end
i have a cold air intake and a 3" exaust with no cat and a fart can
when i realy lay on the gas i get a hesitation in my acceleration
ive heard that its the timing chain being stretched but i dont think that could be it considering its fairly new
help..anyone?


----------



## kissmeimjwsh (Aug 10, 2006)

could it be my transmission by any chance?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

it could be your clutch slipping.


----------



## lincolnsigma (Jun 30, 2006)

clutch slipping, thats whats wrong with mine 

lother people have commented that the hesitation (around 2.5-3.5k rpm?) disappeared after they redid their engine grounds and checked their filters etc... would just be an issue of regular maintainance. can you provide any more details?


----------



## kissmeimjwsh (Aug 10, 2006)

yea
its deff not my clutch
i kno that type of hessitation
but i get hesitation between certin rmp ranges
and its when i lay on the gas like half way
when i put it to the floor its not as bad but is still there
it like jumps a little around 2.5 3.5 and 4.5 but redline is no problem at all
i also dont have a cat or a second muffler and i have a cold air intake home made
but this started before the intake and after my rebuild


----------



## SHpaintball (Jan 30, 2006)

i would say check your fuel injectors and put new o rings on....my car hesistated from carbon biuld up and crappy injector spray...check that stuff


----------



## kissmeimjwsh (Aug 10, 2006)

i think that was the problem..
last night a shifted from the top of 3rd to 4th n hit 2nd by accident
so i think piston 3 is cracked
no fire at all and the plug is covered in oil
im realy not having too much good luck with this car


----------



## lincolnsigma (Jun 30, 2006)

that sucks. finding a running ka would probably be your easiest, cheapest plan of action at this point.


----------



## kissmeimjwsh (Aug 10, 2006)

yea
im starting to think that too
i thought for a little that it might be dirty injectors
but its starting to sound like bad rings
so i think im going to the junk yard today
i heard that the SOHC is an easy to find motor around here


----------



## lincolnsigma (Jun 30, 2006)

good for you! although a ca swap isnt that expensive compared to some of the other options out there...


----------



## kissmeimjwsh (Aug 10, 2006)

yea
i was lookin at a skyline twin turbo front clip
but wayy out of my price range
its getting worse though so i think im gonna pull the injectors and clean them by hand
and if nothing happens...time for round 3 on engine swap
or im just gonna fix my mustang n put that back on the road


----------



## skipper5 (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm suffering a very similar situation.

KA24E with Injen intake and 2.5" exhaust. No cats. My hesitation/miss comes only at 4000 rpm and is very sudden and short. pull to redline above ~4200 is normal. interestingly the car car fine before switching from a resonator-like exhaust to a flowmaster. 

i may swap injectors this weekend. any other ideas?


----------



## hotimports411 (Aug 24, 2006)

maybe sticky vavles?


----------



## hotimports411 (Aug 24, 2006)

maybe incorrect timing? low fuel pump volume? wrong spark plugs or spark plug air gap? maybe a restricted exhaust manifold or exhaust pipe??? restricted air cleaner? faulty distributor or rotor or cap?? improperly seated valves??? faulty vavle springs??


----------

